# Wgen 9500 battery charging? And lost my charger



## theedudenator (Dec 30, 2021)

Had the generator a few years with no issues.


Now either the battery is no good, or it is not charging while running.
I am not seeing a change in battery voltage when it is running.

I have to manually charge the battery to get it to start.

I lost my Westinghouse plug in charger.
Anyone have one to see what the volts/amps the adapter is?

Thanks!


----------



## Speaker (Feb 13, 2021)

I can check mine in the morning, if someone doesn't respond before then. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

If the battery has been run flat several times it will be unable to accept a charge. Only deep-cycle batteries can survive severe draw down situations. Typically found in marine applications. Also if it’s several years old too, that’s another strike against it. Check the voltage and if below 12.3 it’s likely too far gone. See if it will take a charge first if you want to though, but it likely needs to be replaced.


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

theedudenator said:


> Had the generator a few years


The batteries go bad over time regardless of how well you maintain them. They are much like a car battery. You have to buy a new one every 3-5 years.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Kinda true. But I have maintainers on all my batteries, tractor, cars, HDs and small engine batteries. My tractor and truck batteries are OEM and about 9 years old. So I’m convinced that maintainers have value …


----------



## Speaker (Feb 13, 2021)

13v 2amp









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

If battery voltage doesn't increase when the machine is running its not charging. Old battery, new battery, no battery. Don't care. 

Is your battery dead or dying? Likely, but your new one will die really quick since your machine isn't charging.

Trace the wiring. Is the engine charging the battery or a circuit in the genset? 
Check and see if you have AC voltage on the cables too


Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Looking at the schematic diagram, if the 5V USB ports (Yellow arrow) are working while the generator is running, it means that the battery charging/USB winding is likely ok.

The next possible point of failure would be the internal battery charger (Orange arrow). The output of this charger goes directly to the battery (+) terminal (Red line). Check also that the negative part of the internal charger and battery are connected to chassis ground (Black lines).

Note that the internal charger is a slow charger so it might take a while for you to see the battery voltage go up while the generator is running. As per the manual, it can take at least 30 mins to an hour for a healthy battery to recharge. This is just pure conjecture but the internal charger might also see that the battery is bad, and so, an internal safety feature might be preventing it from sending out a charging voltage. It's worth investigating, nevertheless.










If the internal charger has indeed failed and servicing it is more trouble than its worth, I'd settle for a quality outboard/3rd-party charger instead, like a Battery Tender. Anything that is designed to be connected to the battery all-year round.


----------



## theedudenator (Dec 30, 2021)

I charged the battery overnight with my separate charger.
13.5v 
Tried to start it, cranked until batter died, used the battery charger to start the engine.
Ran for 30min, voltage at the battery was 11.8v
Shut the generator off, still 11.8v at the battery.

So I probably need a new battery, but I think it is not charging...
With the generator running, the USB ports are working.

So I am going to buy a new battery and see what happens next.


----------



## theedudenator (Dec 30, 2021)

With the generator off
Batter 11.6v
I lost the 13v 2amp battery charger, but I have a 12v 1.5amp one.

I checked voltage at the charger 12.03v
Plug it into the charging port and the yellow battery light on the generator turns on.
But the voltage on the battery is at 11.6v. 
I would think it would jump up to 12v to match the charger??


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

theedudenator said:


> I would think it would jump up to 12v to match the charger??


It will take a little time for the battery to reach full charger voltage with such a small charger (especially with a bad battery).


----------



## theedudenator (Dec 30, 2021)

GenKnot said:


> It will take a little time for the battery to reach full charger voltage with such a small charger (especially with a bad battery).


I am reading the voltage going to the battery... so I would think it would jump up to 12v??


----------



## theedudenator (Dec 30, 2021)

Generator off
positive on battery disconnected
Voltage = 0v at positive cable
Plug in battery charger to port, yellow light is on, Voltage = 0 at positive cable.
I then turn the generator switch to "Run" and the voltage jumps to 11.6v at the positive cable (no battery connected)


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

"I would think it would jump up to 12v to match the charger??"

The battery will load the charger. A small charger may not cause the battery to "jump" up much immediately like a larger charger might do. It depends a lot on the condition of the battery.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

charger may have to sense a load.
yea you need a 13.8 charge voltage and a float at 12.5-13.2


----------



## theedudenator (Dec 30, 2021)

I didn't think of all that stuff.
I ordered a new battery and 13v 2amp charger 

Will let you know the results next week.


----------

